# Char-griller Duo with SFB



## newnavysmoker (Dec 30, 2013)

20131228_134104.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Dec 30, 2013


















20131228_145755.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Dec 30, 2013






Hey all. I have been doing a lot of searching on this site. Lots of great info on mods. I have a CG duo and the wife just got me the SFB for Xmas. I have lowered the stack and have two thermometers I'm placing in the cook chamber tomorrow. My question is about a deflector ate from the SFB to the cook chamber. A lot of you I saw use the charcoal tray flipped upside down. But then there is No room for a drip pan. does anyone have suggestions? I still want to be able to use it for regular charcoal grilling should I be feeling froggy. at Lowes i was looking at the sheet metal there and asking them to cut me a sheet. Just curious what otheres used and on a budget. I am still adding a rope seal around the cook chamber. Ill post pics as I finish up the mm ods this week. 

Any advice would be very much appreciated.













20131228_134101.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Dec 30, 2013


----------



## lemans (Jan 2, 2014)

The upside down grate doesn't work unless you drill holes in it. I got SFB for Xmas also
but I ordered from Horizon the 16" convection plate. But until that comes I took two desposible cookie sheets ( $6) bent one 45 degrees and placed on bottom of the grill so that it covers the opening in FB then I poked 
holes in the other one and put it next to it
A loaf pan full of water on top and replaced the grates.. also glued gasket to left and right
Of the lid . Made baby backs on it using 2-2-1
Method OMG 
   PS I like were you put your chimney extension on the othe side of the grill to make 
It a reverse flow you stole my idea lol
Good job


----------



## newnavysmoker (Jan 2, 2014)

Lemans,

Is this the link for what you got?

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-307/Convection-Plate--dsh--For/Detail


----------



## lemans (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes it is I made a cardboard template to make 
Sure the 16 inch would fit.  And it should like a glove . I called them an they're said two weeks we will see


----------



## lemans (Jan 2, 2014)

I am going to ace hardware they sell a package of firebrick 6 for 25$ 
 Reg brick wrapped in foil is too thick and they 
Will crack after awhile


----------



## newnavysmoker (Jan 2, 2014)

I finished a few of the mods today. Time to start playing with temp control.

Here's a few pics.













20140102_134941.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Jan 2, 2014


----------



## newnavysmoker (Jan 2, 2014)

20140102_135029.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Jan 2, 2014


















20140102_135044.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Jan 2, 2014


















20140102_135015.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Jan 2, 2014


















20140102_135010.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Jan 2, 2014


















20140102_134957.jpg



__ newnavysmoker
__ Jan 2, 2014






I ran out of hi temp paint. So I will finish that later on. 

I may order one of those plate If this doesn't work out. 

Everyone please let me know what you think and ideas for other improvements.


----------



## chefjefro (Jan 10, 2014)

I also just got the SFB for my Duo this past Christmas.  I like your mods.  What did you use to hold the rope gasket with?  I've seen that others have simply glued it to the side of the cooking chamber, but I like your idea better.  Also, what size vent tube did you use?  I'm ready to get my mods done so I can fire the bad boy up and do some ribs and pork butts!!!


----------



## newnavysmoker (Jan 13, 2014)

To hold the gasket i just used two 1/2 " pieces of angle iron bolted together.as for the vent tube i used a 3 " tube.


----------



## chefjefro (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks NewNavySmoker.  I'm gonna have to take that idea myself and put it to use this coming weekend.


----------



## lemans (Jan 15, 2014)

Well I just got my 16 inch convection plate from horizon even though I measured and even made a cardboard mock up.. It's a little tight!! I had to take out the screws that hold the top rack in but it fits on a slight angle . I have a fire birch holding it up to the sfb. Can't wait to test it out this weekend. Will post pic
When I break it in.. My duo is compete!!!


----------



## lemans (Jan 20, 2014)

So here is my convection plate update. So a 22 1/2 inch plate doesn't really fit in the duo's 
22 inch belly. So I had my friend trim it down to 21 inches . 













image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jan 20, 2014





Pretty sweet! Now I'm not sure if I'm going to add fire bricks to raise it over the opening of the SFB or just bolt on on flap to cover it.
  What do you think?


----------



## dish (Mar 12, 2014)

I've flipped the charcoal tray over and hung it so it was just above the SFB opening and it works great.  I just drilled two holes on each end to hook the hangers into.  I can maintain a temp on each end of the CC with a 5 - 10* difference.


----------



## danbono (Mar 12, 2014)

Dish said:


> I've flipped the charcoal tray over and hung it so it was just above the SFB opening and it works great.  I just drilled two holes on each end to hook the hangers into.  I can maintain a temp on each end of the CC with a 5 - 10* difference.


Hi Did you have to drill any holes in the charcoal tray?


----------



## dish (Mar 12, 2014)

I only drilled two holes on each end so I could hook the hangers when it was flipped over.  I didn't want to drill holes all over the charcoal tray because I still want to use it to actually collect ash when I grill.  I can take a picture if you want.


----------



## danbono (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi First I'm going to try to cover the grate that the charcaol sits on with foil and make some holes thur the foil..If that does not work I will drill some holes in the charcaol tray.

Thanks Dan


----------



## dish (Mar 13, 2014)

Have you tried doing a dry smoke by just using the charcoal tray flipped?


----------



## danbono (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi I think I tried it that way one time, kept the temps down. They were pretty even, side to side, but the temps were on the low side.

Thanks Dan


----------



## dish (Mar 13, 2014)

Are you using a charcoal basket in your firebox? I'm using a grilling wok which let's me stack more lump/charcoal to keep my temps between 220-240*in 20*weather


----------



## danbono (Mar 13, 2014)

This what I have for tuning plates..Kinda thin metal













DSC01810.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 14, 2013






Hi I did make a Charcaol basket for the fire box.













DSC01755.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jun 17, 2013






Thanks Dan


----------



## dish (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good.  The basket is my next project.  Doing a beer can chicken tonight for the first time.


----------



## downrange (Apr 24, 2014)

For the rust, try a drill with a wire brush and some 120 grit sandpaper.  I bought three of these grills from Lowes for $125 total.  I got them at that price because they were really rusty; also, one was assembled and left outside in the elements and two were still in the box and left outside,  I'll post before and after pics in here and another thread.  

What I did was use the 120 grit sandpaper first to remove as much surface rust as possible.  Then I used the wire brush on the drill to remove the as much of the rust as possible.  Then I used 320 grit sandpaper to smooth it out.  Then I painted the outside with matte black rustoleum hi temp spray paint.


----------

